# Leaking translucent FBG roof panels



## djurgensen (Mar 11, 2011)

I have a couple of 12' long 5 rib clear FBG panels on my 4/12 pitch metal shed roof that have been leaking every once in a while... mostly when the weather is warm. 

I have tried to track down the leak(s) looking for wet spots from the underside and have paid particular attention to the screw holes on the ribs which I have rebedded again and again using  a goopy tar like roof sealer. 

I've had some success with that strategy but have concluded that the panels have tiny leaks in places other than around the screw heads. Perhaps the panels  got stepped on during installation some 10 years ago. Hard to know.

Instead of completely replacing the panels, I want to give one last try to sealing them. Is there a clear sealer that I can paint on the entire FBG panels hoping to seal the unseen crack(s)?

Any suggestions?

thanks, guys.

dick jurgensen


----------



## joecaption (Mar 13, 2011)

Those cheap panels will start to form cracks and fall apart just from the UV rays over time. You can try and seal till the cows come home but it's going to be a loosing battle.  And what tool do you plan on using to try and coat this? 
It's going to be far better to remove them and just replace with new metal roofing.


----------



## djurgensen (Mar 13, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Those cheap panels will start to form cracks and fall apart just from the UV rays over time. You can try and seal till the cows come home but it's going to be a loosing battle.  And what tool do you plan on using to try and coat this?
> It's going to be far better to remove them and just replace with new metal roofing.



Thanks for the reply joe. 

I've had good luck with panels that are 25 years old and no problems at all. These leaky ones are relatively new compared to others. I had guessed that they had been damaged upon installation when stepped on. Awfully easy to do.

I was hopefully planning on a spray can of sealer or maybe using a paint brush to brush on a thin coat of something that will seep into the hairline cracks.

There is a marine product that I've used to seal cracks in gelcoat. I assume that it is a *very diluted *epoxy sealer. I'll need a good bit of it to coat a 3x12 panel.

Capt. (Captain) Tolley's Creeping Crack Cure Hairline Crack Sealer - Links to Epoxy Sealers and Waterproof Products

At this point, I've got little to lose.

dick jurgensen


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 13, 2011)

Another product that is applied is called hydrostop premium coat.
It is applied over just about anything, paints on and is about 8 bucks a square foot.
Hydro-Stop | We can waterproof almost anything 1800-739-5566

Good luck, let us know how it turns out.


----------



## djurgensen (Mar 13, 2011)

inspectorD said:


> Another product that is applied is called hydrostop premium coat.
> It is applied over just about anything, paints on and is about 8 bucks a square foot.
> Hydro-Stop | We can waterproof almost anything 1800-739-5566
> 
> Good luck, let us know how it turns out.



Interesting stuff, inspectorD... but it looks like I lose my translucence. If I were to go this route, I would simply replace the FBG panels with metal panels... and be done with it. 

I sure do like the brightness in my workshop below. 

Its the drip.... drip.... drip from a soaking rain that gets my attention. Not enough  wetness to hurt anything so far but.... a nuisance!

What about thinning a shellac way, way, way down?

dick jurgensen


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 14, 2011)

You could try a test area, see what happens. However I'm not sure how it will react with the panel.
Maybe call the manufacturer of the panels and see if they actually sell or recommend anything for this for this issue, can't hurt.


----------

